# Has Anyone Tried Heathers Acacia Fiber With Good Results?



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Title and description says it all.I have used many supplements in the past and some made me worse.Some brought up a whole new set of issues.Some did nothing.The one I am using is of some help BUT of course I am on the search for further improvement.Don't care for this on line order thing......much prefer to go to a store!BUT if the results are worth it, count me in.So I would like to hear from those who use this and specifically if you used something else before hand.ThanksThai


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

The Acacia Fiber is the worst product I ever tried for my IBS. It made my IBS a lot worse even though I started out with less than half a tea spoon on a daily basis. After 5 days I had to stop taking it, the pain just became unbearable.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it depends on how you tolerate fiber, and for some which ones you do.I'm not sure how fermentable acacia fiber is compared to citrucel (non-fermentable) or psyllium (fermentable).Fermentability will determine if the bacteria in the gut turn it into gas when they act on it.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

So then I guess it is like everything else...........trial and error.Would have thought there would have been more people on here that had given it a try???Anyone?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Fiber helps my symptoms but not much. It basically bulks up my stools so they are less soft but because fiber expands it also creates more stool, make sense? Its kind of a gimmick in my opinion.I have tried all the brands of fiber (including Heathers) and they are all the same. Currently I have been taking fibercon capsuls/pills that you can buy at Walmart or any other grocery store. They work just as well as any other fiber product i have tried and much easier to take. If these or metamucil or any other fiber brands don't cure you then Heathers certaintly won'tI think the deal with Heathers is that it is organic or comes from an organic plant or something of that nature so it appeals to all the hippies out there.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for your input Borellifan but I do have to disagree with the statement that all brands of fiber supplement are the same.Or at least this has been my experience and why I asked the qduestion in the first place.I have in the past tried many and I do mean many brands and all with varying results.Some did nothing, some created more problems than helps.The bulking up of the stool is the EXACT result that I am after!!!!!Gimmick??? Well, OK. I don't care what you call it as long as my bowel movements are not water 6-8 times a day.My current supplement is the best one I have found but there is certainly room for improvement and therefore my query regarding Heather's.I would have thought that there would have been more responses actually as I was under the impression that many people from here frequented her forum as well. Guess I was wrong...........


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I frequent both forums and have seen quite a few names pop up that i recognize from this forum or vise vers. I think the difference is that this forum explores all and any means of ways of treatments whether they be natural or medical and there forum is very heavily diet focused. Obviously there is also a business purpose to her forum as well which kinda throws me off. Theres actually a really good discussion going on over there with regards to Candida with alot of clinical studies etc. which is rare to see since they tend to delete anything that doesn't involve her diet plan.I would say since you respond differently to different products that your just going to have to purchase it and see for yourself if it helpls. I don't think anyone will be able to answer that for you given your history with fiber products. I sometimes mix multiple fiber products daily to get the desired result.Good luck.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Thai.... what product are you currently taking that is somewhat helping you? I have tried Heathers fiber and it didnt help me at all. I need to take a fiber supplement because I have divirticulosis and you are suppose to get more fiber and I know the way I eat I dont get alot. I just havent been very motivated to try any other fibers yet.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Iuse Heathers fiber and I love it. I have tried so many other kinds,and this is the only one which reaolly helps me. I would never be without it. it is a God send tomeDee


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

mrae,First of all, I am Canadian, so my brands may not apply depending on where you live.I have tried Metamucil, Benefiber, Equate (Walmart brand of Metamucil)and Citrucel.And it seems to me there is a couple of more in there that I can't remember the dang names of......but whatever, they were not thte answer for me anyway.Currently I use Fiberwise which is the brand manufactured by the company that overitnow's flavanoids come from.It has had the least negative side effects for me and the most positive results.And it is probably the most pleasant to take as well....IMOBut I still suffer everyday and am always searching for more improvement, which is why I was wondering about Heathers.DEE DEE.....Can you tell me the other brands you tried before landing on Heathers?And was it a gradual help or over time?Thanks to you both for your input.Thai


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Sure,I have tried Metamucil, Benefiber, Citruce, fibercon flaxseedI decided it was quite a bit formetoorder the Heather's fiber so went to the store and bought some more benefiber, and forget tht stuff. I will go backand order thrugh Heather You do ddhave to go easy on it,and increase it grdually, as if you tke too much at one time, you can have problems. I did tht,and then decreased it. I started with one teaspoon.It works betterthan anythng I haveevr tried,and you mix it in water,and there is not tasteOf course I am always looking fora mircle drug or something but have not come upon that. I tried so much, and just have been taking reliv for abut three months now but feeltht is not helping any either.I am starting to take a probiotic and hope tht helpsjGood luck to youI know we are all in the sme boat hereDeeDee


----------



## severeibs (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried it and all it did was give me worse cramps gas and bloating. All those symtoms are already severe for me. Even Citrucel did that. A lot of supplements that claim to not cause gas and bloating are lies . It can happen to certain people like me.


----------

